# Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1



## Gredi (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

so es ist geschafft, der TF sitzt. War ein Mörder Job. Aber jetzt kann ich :smoki

Da der TF nicht in die Vortex e passte, musste ich ein neuer Standort her. Dafür habe ich  die Angebaute Holzterrasse geöffnet dort die 3Zugangsrohre gesucht. Dort habe auf kleinstem Raum ein 1x1m breites rechteckiges Loch gegraben, Ich spüre heute noch jeden Knochen, man konnte sich nicht wirklich bewegen, Dann die Leitungen getrennt und ne Platte gegossen für den Sauberling. 

Eine Ummauerung war leider nicht möglich, es war kein Platz vorhanden. …Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ne Idee wie ich mit Platten oder ähnlichem ne Kiste schaffen kann  …meines Wissens geht Gasbeton nicht wirklich.

Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen wie es jetzt da unten nach der Montage aussieht. Ein Fächerkrümmer von einem F1-Boliden ist nichts dagegen.  Die Vortexe habe ich komplett gereinigt. Die werden in Zukunft mit jeweils 150 L Helix gefüllt. Danach geht’s wie gewohnt in den Patronenfilter und dann in die Pumpenkammer. 

Nach dem Rückwärtigen Auffüllen habe ich die Pumpen in Betrieb genommen. 

Nach knapp 15 sek hat er dann zum ersten Mal losgelegt. Mit offenen Deckel eine feuchte Angelegenheit. Die Trommel drehte sich 20 Sek was mir zu lang erschien. Ich hab dann in der Steuerung solange nachgeregelt bis die Trommel nach einer Umdrehung stoppte. Somit läuft die Druckpumpe jetzt 9Sek. Das reicht, das gute Stück macht 8,5 Bar und das Sieb ist sauber.

Was mir und meiner Chefin noch nicht gefällt, ist der Lärm den das Teil beim Spülen macht, er ist einfach zu laut. Da der Standort knapp 3 Meter von der „normalen“ Terrasse entfernt ist.


Aber das Ergebnis, es ist die wahre Pracht. Nach den ersten Tests hab ich mal nen Eimer an den Ablauf gehängt …was soll ich sagen, die Brühe ( ca 1Liter) war tief grün.

Klar der Teich, hat auch über die letzten 5 Tage gelitten ..ohne Filter und Umwälzung.

Anfänglich spülte der TF noch alle 10 Min …mittlerweile sind wir bei einem Intervall von 22 Min.

Ich konnte gestern, während dem eigentlichem Einbau keine Bilder machen ..das hole ich aber nach versprochen.

Das neue Projekt wird sich mit der Schalldämmung des TF beschäftigen  …vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Tipps für mich 

Bis bald und


----------



## rainthanner (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo, 

ich denke der Filter wird dich nicht enttäuschen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## jora (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo Gerd,

wollte mir evtl. auch so einen TF zulegen. Werde nach dem Umbau ca. 30 m³ haben und interessiere mich für den TRI 1 Compakt. Ist aber wohl fast identisch mit deinem Modell.

Kannst du evtl. mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen? :beeten
Die Fotos auf der Internetseite von Sprick sind nicht gerade aussagekräftig.


----------



## Gredi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich denke der Filter wird dich nicht enttäuschen.
> Gruß Rainer



Davon bon ich auch überzeugt.

@Rainer, hast du was unternommen um die Spritzgeräusche zu dämmen?

Wo bekomme ich Schaumstoffmatten her, die chemisch dem Teich gerecht werden.


----------



## Gredi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Update:

Seit Samstag läuft mein Trommler ...ich bin begeistert was das Ding aus dem Wasser holt

Da er durch das Ausschalten in der Umbbauphase sehr gelitten hat war die Sichttiefe auf 80cm gesunken. Pollen, Staub und Schwebealgen waren wohl verantwortlich. 

Gestern so gegen 20:00 hatte ich bereits eine, zwar getrübte, Sicht auf knapp 2m. Wasserwerte sind OK

Der Intervall der Reinigung  ist wieder hochgedangen, von Sonntag 22min auf gestern 13min. ich denke mal, dass es daher kommt, das sich die Algen lösen.

Der Wasserverbrauch incl. Verdunstung, lag gestern Abend bei 420 Liter, für 36Stunden.

Heute Abend werde ich versuchen Bilder zu machen.

Bis bald


----------



## maritim (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



Gredi schrieb:


> Update:



hallo gerd,

hoffentlich wird der wasserverbrauch weniger, weil dich am jahresende der direktor von den wasserwerken mit handschlag begrüß, wenn er dir die rechnung persönlich vorbei bringt.


----------



## Gredi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo Peter,

Danke dass du so an meinen Geldbeutel denkst.  Bist echt ein Lieber Kerl.

Ich hoffe auch das sich das noch einspielt, es könnte aber auch sein das mir die autom. Nachfüllung hier einen Streich gespielt hat.

Im Wasser sind immer noch Schwebealgen, es war halt ein Fehler die Filteranlage stillzulegen, ich habe aber keine Möglichkeit gesehen wie ich meine Schwerkraftanlage weiterlaufen lassen könnte. Somit dürfte die Biostufe wohl fast bei null wieder begonnen haben. Trotz allem habe ich die UVC am Laufen. 

Ich denke ich muss einfach noch ne Woche oder auch zwei abwarten. Auf jeden Fall läuft der Trommler sehr, sehr anständig. Wenn mir jemand erzählt hätte, was das Teil an Schmutz aus dem Teich zieht und wie die Brühe aussieht die in den Gulli gehen, ich hätte es nicht geglaubt.

Heute Abend werde ich den Zwischenzähler noch mal ablesen und die versuchen die gemachten Bilder in Netz zu stellen.


----------



## Gredi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Erneutes Update:

die Sache mit dem Wasserbedarf hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, als ich gestern Abend nach Hause kam, hab ich mir als erstes den Zwischenzähler angeschaut, der an der Nachspeisung hängt.

Ergebnis: es waren schon wieder 290 Liter auf der Uhr.

Danach habe ich den Trommler per Hand angestoßen um noch einmal die Menge fürs Spülen zu ermitteln ...ein bissl mehr als 1 Liter kam daraus ...also konnte hier nicht die Ursache liegen.

Mein Nächster Gedanke, ne Undichtigkeit in der neuen Verrohung  ...aber auch hier war nichts zu sehen.

Dann stellte sich heraus, das die Ursache in der Nachspeise Ansteuerung steckt.

Verbaut sind hierfür zwei elekt. Schwimmschalter in der Pumpenkammer. Und genau hier liegt der Hund begraben.

Da Momentan alle Pumpen am Schnaufen sind, sprich ich fahre mit 39.500 L/Std (Pumpen-Nennleistung) zieht es in der Pumpenkammer den Wasserstand so richtig nach unten. Was im Gegenzug dafür sorgte das die Nachspeise Pumpe immer mal wieder Wasser aus der Zisterne in den Teich förderte.

Um dann nach einem Umlauf im Überlauf zu verschwinden.:crazy:crazy

Zum Glück ist dann doch alles in Ordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Da ich gestern erst spät nach Hause kam, hab ich einfach erst mal die Nachspeise-Pumpe abgeschaltet.

Und werde am WE wenn mir noch Zeit bleibt, BurzelDay Party, mir Gedanken machen wie und was ich ändere.

Wobei, ich denke, die Lösung wird wohl so aussehen dass ich die Sensoren am Teich anbringen werde.

Hat jemand Wasserstands-Sensoren am Teich verbaut, wie könnte ich diese Tarnen???


----------



## Gredi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Gestern Nacht gab es bei uns ein Unwetter, Blitz und Donner vom Feinsten.

Und was ich garnicht gebrauen konnte ...einen 3stündigen Stromausfall ...bis über die Stadtgrenze hinaus war alles dunkel.


----------



## maritim (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

hallo gerd,

zur zeit steht dein teich unter keinem guten stern.
erst die sache mit der nachspeisung und nun der stromausfall.

darf ich dich etwas wegen der bilder nerven.
würde so gerne bilder von der filtertechnik sehen.:beeten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

@Gerd,...  jau Bilder ! 

ansonste musst du auch noch deinen "Fussnoten-Link" bearbeiten,..  da gibt es immer was zu tun,.. 
der klappt nicht


----------



## Gredi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder, werde auch mal mein User Album neu aufbauen

bis bald und




Edit: der Link funzt wieder ..........


----------



## jora (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo Gert,

danke für die Bilder. 
2 Fragen hätte ich da noch.

1.) Hast du eine Sammelkammer am Filter? Falls ja, wären Bilder davon auch toll.

2.) Was für eine Pumpe nutzt du zum Spülen?


----------



## Gredi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



jora schrieb:


> 2 Fragen hätte ich da noch.
> 
> 1.) Hast du eine Sammelkammer am Filter? Falls ja, wären Bilder davon auch toll.
> 2.) Was für eine Pumpe nutzt du zum Spülen?



ad1, ja ne Sammelkammer habe ich. Auf nem Bild würdest du aber nichts erkennen, sind halt weitere 20cm HDPE in schwarz. 

ad2, ne Ebra 8,5bar


Bei mir und am Teich gibt es nix neues, Leider halten sich die Schwebealgen tapfer und mein Trommler kämpft dagegen an.

Bis bald und


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

hi gerd
8,5bar hätte ich auch gerne.

die schwebealgen kannst du mit dem trommler nicht rausfiltern, dafür sind sie zu klein. es werden zwar einige herausgefiltert wenn sich der sieb zusetzt und sich dadurch deine 30 oder 40µm nochmal verkleinern, aber die menge die du rausfilterst steht nicht im verhältniss mit deren vermehrung.
da hilft dir nur eine uv-lampe.


----------



## Gredi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> die schwebealgen kannst du mit dem trommler nicht rausfiltern, dafür sind sie zu klein. es werden zwar einige herausgefiltert wenn sich der sieb zusetzt und sich dadurch deine 30 oder 40µm nochmal verkleinern, aber die menge die du rausfilterst steht nicht im verhältniss mit deren vermehrung. da hilft dir nur eine uv-lampe.



Hallo Jürgen, ich bin mir dem voll bewußt. Leider hat meine Biokammer wegen dem Umbau (4Tage) einiges auf die Ohren bekommen. Und dann noch der Stromausfall ....

Ne UVC laüft seit letzter Woche


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

hi gerd
je nach stärke und durchfluß der uv kann es schon mal 10tage dauern bis die schwebealgen ganz verschwunden sind.
vorsicht ist wirklich bei einem filterausfall geboten.
ich hatte auch mal nene längeren ausfall meines biofilters gehabt und massive
probleme mit dem nitritwerten bekommen.:?

behalte die wasserwerte auf jedenfall im auge, wenn nötig die anfangszeit viel ww machen,
oder evtl. den biofilter animpfen.


----------



## Gredi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Jürgen,

Nitrit ist leicht erhöht (0,2), auch der Nitratwert ist OK 

Mein Prob ist der KH der gestern Abend bei 15 lag. Bei einem Ph von 8,5

Und ich denke halt, das deswegen die Pflanzen nicht wirklich ihre Arbeit tun oder tun können ...kann mir gut vorstellen das der CO2 gegen Eins oder NULL geht. Und somit den Algen alles vorbehalten ist.


----------



## maritim (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

hallo gerd,

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann war deine filteranlage während des umbau komplet außer betrieb
hast du wenigsten paar filtermedien in den teich gehängt oder in eine regentonne gelegt, die als notfilter mit teichwasser versorgt wurde

wenn dem nicht so ist, dann fängst du wieder bei null an und dein filter braucht 3 bis 5 wochen bis er halbwegs 
eingefahren ist.  und sollte es weiter so kalt bleiben dann wird er noch  viiiiiiiiiiiiel länger brauchen.

freue dich momentan über jede schwebealge die du im teich hast, weil sie die arbeit vom filter übernehmen.
wenn der filter voll eingefahren ist, dann verschwinden sie sicher von selber.

deine lebensretter (schwebebalegen) würde ich momentan nicht mit der uvc befeuern, weil du jetzt schon nitrit im wasser hast.


----------



## Gredi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo Peter,

Teichwasser war bis zuletzt im Patronenfilter. Nach Fertigstellung habe ich das Wasser dort abgelassen.

Im Nachhinein ist man ja immer schlauer …ich musste, ja aufgrund des Umbaus, ja die Pumpen abstellen …heute würde ich jedem raten, der ein vergleichbares Umfeld hat, einfach das Wasser aus der Pumpenkammer in die Biostufe zu pumpen  …was von dort ja wieder in die Pumpenkammer läuft.

Nur damals kam ich nicht auf diese Idee.

Ich denke aber auch, dass mich die Schwebealgen jetzt so ärgern liegt auch an den knapp 4m³ Leitungswasser die nach der Inbetriebnahme des Trommlers auffüllte  ..weil die Zisterne schon fast am Ende war ….ich weeiß, ein dummer Fehler.


Aber wie sagt man, wie harten kommen in den Garten, die weichen in den Teich


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



Gredi schrieb:


> Ich denke aber auch, dass mich die Schwebealgen jetzt so ärgern liegt auch an den knapp 4m³ Leitungswasser die nach der Inbetriebnahme des Trommlers auffüllte  ..weil die Zisterne schon fast am Ende war ….ich weeiß, ein dummer Fehler.




Hallo,.

Frage zu den 4m³ Leitungswasser,... wie hängt das denn mit den Schwebealgen zusammen ??
Durch das Leitungswasser kann doch eigentlich nur der KH Wert runter gegangen sein,...
(ich frage nurmal, weil ich selbst ww mache, da mein PH Wert zu hoch ist,..)

mfg. Micha


----------



## schrope (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo!


			
				Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zu den 4m³ Leitungswasser,... wie hängt das denn mit den Schwebealgen zusammen ??


Wenn das Wechselwasser einen hohen Nitratanteil enthält!



			
				Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Leitungswasser kann doch eigentlich nur der KH Wert runter gegangen sein,...


Nein, wenn das Wechselwasser einen höheren KH hat nicht.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Gredi (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Lt unseren Wasserwerken, liegt der Nitratgehalt bei 20mg pro Liter

und die Wasserhärte zwischen 14° und 17° dH


----------



## Gredi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Update:

Mein TF läuft seit 17 Tagen ohne Probleme. Bin restlos begeistert. Auch auf den Verdacht hin, dass ich mich wiederhole. Es ist einfacjh verblüffend, was das Teil an Schmutz aus dem Wasser schaufelt.

Mittlerweile, bin ich auch die Schwebealgen los, dafür habe ich jetzt en paar Fadenalgen im Bachlauf  ...was aber kein Prob ist 

Gestern habe ich mal die Rinne von Pfanzenresten beseitigt. Ich hab im Teich solche (kenne den Namen nicht) die Wachsen vom Boden bis an die Oberfläche, haben nur einen Stängel und an der Oberfläche ein einziges Blatt und wenn ich Glück hab ..im Sommer ne gelbe Blüte.

Die wiederum hingen an der Rinne, und konnten aufgrund des Langen Stängels nicht abgespült werden.

Bin gerade dabei Steuerung zu verändern, die Trommel soll sich beim ersten absenken des Wasserspiegels eine halbe Drehung bewegen. Ist kein großer Akt, Bauteile knapp € 50,- 

Ich möchte damit erreichen, das sich die Reinigungszyklen verlängern. Der Grund hierfür liegt in der Geräuschkulisse. Denn wenn man am Teich bis dato nichts hatte was Bum, Zisch oder Spritz machte. Dann ist das Geräusch der HD Düsen einfach störend.

Weiterhin, hat sich ein Freud bereit erklärt, einen Schallschutzdeckel aus V2a zu bauen. Sollte bis nächste Woche erledigt sein

Somit steht ein neues Motto: ... Pimp my Trommler

bis bald


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

hi


> Bin gerade dabei Steuerung zu verändern, die Trommel soll sich beim ersten absenken des Wasserspiegels eine halbe Drehung bewegen. Ist kein großer Akt, Bauteile knapp € 50,-



meinst du wenn der spülvorgang eingeleitet wurde und sich das wasser in der trommel senkt?


----------



## Gredi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> meinst du wenn der spülvorgang eingeleitet wurde und sich das wasser in der trommel senkt?



Nein, die Schaltung wird ansprechen, wenn das Wasser auserhalb der Trommel beginnt sich abzusenken.


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

hi
bei mir bestimmt der auslauf in der tonne den wasserspiegel in der trommel.
ich kann also somit den wasserspiegel in der trommel einstellen.
deshalb ist er bei mir immer gleich.
wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## Gredi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Jürgen,

ich hole mal aus ....

Ich hab ein schwerkraftsystem, dre normale Sensor steht ausserhalb der Trommel.

Wenn die Trommel sich zusetzt, sinkt der Wasserstand dort, bis auf ein von mir eingestelltes Maß, dann schaltet sich die Trommel und die Spülpumpe ein. Die Trommel macht eine 360° Drehung und das Spiel beginnt von neuem.

Jetzt das Tuning:
Alles wie vor, die Trommel war schmutzig, wurde gerade gereinigt und alles ist gut ...
Wenn jetzt, der Wasserstand wieder beginnt zu fallen, erfährt dies ein 2ter Sensor und ich dreh dann NUR die Trommel 2/5 weiter. Was dazu führt, das der Wasserspiegel im Trommler wieder steigt  ...halt ohne Spülung

Ich erwarte dadurch längere Reinigungszyklen. 

Anzumerken, ist noch, das die Schaltung ganz bewußt nur einmal nach dem Einsatz der Spülpumpe funktioniert.


----------



## Gredi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Update:

2Monate NULL Problemo


----------



## bodo61 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Hallo Gerd,
was hat die Trommel vom TR1 eigentlich für einen Durchmesser?


----------



## Gredi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> was hat die Trommel vom TR1 eigentlich für einen Durchmesser?



Hallo Bodo,

Der Duchmesser beträgt 50cm und die Breite 35cm


----------



## Gredi (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Auch nach 3 Monaten kann ich nur sagen, ...alles bestens

PS: war am Dienstag in der Nähe von Sprick und da habe ich bei ihm mal reingeschaut, der Silecium ist ja was ganz feines. 
Aktuell baut gerade für eine Zanderzucht Anlage ne Trommelfilter Batterie aus 10 Trommeln.


----------



## Heinrich (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Trommelfilter, Sprick TRI 1*

Ja  da  hat  gredi  recht ,

nachdem  wir  seit  1 1/2 jahre  eine  test  und  Vorführanlage  für  Zanderzucht  mit  8  Spezialtrommelfiltern  bestückt  haben , kommen  jetzt  die früchte  zum  ernten !

Gestern  wurden  10  TF  für  eine  weitere  Anlage  eingebaut   und  noch  dieses Jahr  folgen  weitere  15  Stück !

Das  sind  Kreislaufanlagen  in  denen   jährlich  ca.  25 Tonnen  Zanderfilets  produziert  werden .

Hatten n anfänglich  zwei  extragrosse  Spaltsiebe pro Anlage  ,  aber  schon  nach  wenigen  Wochen  waren  die Wasserwerte  katastophal .

Nachgeschaltet  sind  Rieselfilter  mit  Helix .

Die  ganze  Anlage  ist  gefertigt  aus  2 cm  himmelblauen  PE ,  eine Augenweide .

SPS  überwacht  und  gesteuert.

Am  Montag  gehen  4  Spezialtieflader  mit  überbreite  und  Sondergenehmigung  zu  dem  neuen  besitzer  einem  Bauern  Nähe  Hamburg  !

Mal  schauen ,  denn  die Konstrukteure  haben  bereits  1000 Anlage  bei  der EU beantragt  (  es gibt  30 %  Zuschuss) ......alle  Bauern warten  jetzt  auf  diese  neue  Serienanlage  um  zu  schauen  und  dann  auf  den zug  mit  "aufzuspringen" !

LG  Heinrich


----------

